# Ubuntu reparation sans cdlive



## Williamwe (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjours a tout les linuxiens,

J'ai un problème pendant le démarrage, ou le système charge charge les programmes et fait les vérifications, bref il met partout "OK" sauf a une ligne ou il met "Fail". Je n'est pas le temps de lire a quoi correspond cette ligne je vais tenter de prendre en photo avec mon iphone et vous la recopier, a moi que l'ImprEcr fonctionne pendant l'allumage de L'ordi. Je cherche donc le moyen de reparé mon système sans tout supprimer et sans utiliser de live cd (j'ai un netbook donc pas de lecteur cd), ni de clef usb (je n'en et pas encore).
J'ai la toute derniere vertion de UBUNTU 11.4

Merci: 
                                                 WILL


----------

